
Apple’s Porn Policy – Do as we say not as we do - shawndumas
https://medium.com/@carlsmith/apples-porn-policy-27d5ef1c86ab
======
tantalor
> Porn that our employees found offensive

Sometimes, professionals have to accept risks like this, especially when
you're dealing with third-party reports about content in your app.

Of course, an employer should inform the employee that this might happen. If
they object then they can find another assignment.

------
jliptzin
At least they tell you what the violation was. See my recent post above:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8502004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8502004)

